# Switch pour le nouveau iPad Pro ?



## Khris_G26 (12 Novembre 2018)

Salut à tous,

Je ne poste que très rarement sur les forums généralement mais là j’ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête.

Alors je vous explique tout ça :

J’ai adopté pour mes études, il y a peu, un iPad Pro 10,5" avec un Apple Pencil. Je n’étais pas du tout au courant que les nouveaux iPad Pro allait sortir cette année et encore moins aussi peu de temps après l’achat de mon premier iPad.

Je me pose la question, étant donné que mon iPad Pro de 10,5 n’a pas encore eu son 1 mois et que l’iPad Pro 2018 me fait grandement envie de part à son écran, son nouveau Apple Pencil et toutes les nouveautés qui semblent le parfaire comme jamais auparavant.

J’utilise l’iPad quotidiennement et il m’est devenu indispensable pour mes cours et faire tous mes travaux de bureautique. 

Est-ce que je dois passer le cap ? 
Est-ce que c’est complètement con de songer à cette question ? 
Cela en vaut-il le coup ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Novembre 2018)

Les avis différeront mais selon moi, tu ne feras rien de plus avec le nouveau que tu ne fasses déjà ! 
iOS 12 reste iOS 12.

Après, à toi de voir si tu kiffes le caprice du tout nouveau matos flambant neuf !


----------



## Chris K (12 Novembre 2018)

Au niveau utilisation pure tu ne sentiras sans doute pas de grande différence. En revanche, au niveau pratique, rien que le nouvel Apple Pencil enlève l’écharde de la connectique supplémentaire et de son rangement. Pas si mal quand on l’utilise souvent !


----------



## Wizepat (12 Novembre 2018)

Économises pour le prochain.  Ça ne cesse d’évoluer... Le prochain, sans aucune bordure, pliable et qui tient dans la poche intérieure de la veste [emoji79]


----------



## Khris_G26 (13 Novembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Au niveau utilisation pure tu ne sentiras sans doute pas de grande différence. En revanche, au niveau pratique, rien que le nouvel Apple Pencil enlève l’écharde de la connectique supplémentaire et de son rangement. Pas si mal quand on l’utilise souvent !



C’est une des raisons qui me pousse à me poser ces questions oui!


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

Attends donc un peu ... surtout de voir si iOS 13 va évoluer dans le bon sens.
Les limitations actuelles d’iOS font que les nouveautés sont résiduelles dans les faits.


----------



## Khris_G26 (13 Novembre 2018)

Ça marche, merci pour les avis !


----------

